# fca//oaa results



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just wondering when the mail match results will start to be posted so we can see how we are doing when you go into the sites only 2008 results are up ??????????????


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Just wondering when the mail match results will start to be posted so we can see how we are doing when you go into the sites only 2008 results are up ??????????????


http://fca.ca/MM/2009/MMfeb 15 2009.pdf


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Great*

thanks for the link any for oaa yet


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I have not received anything from the coordinator yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

The results have been tabulated and sent into the Prez for approval, they should be posted soon, around 270 archers this year and some good scores


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> The results have been tabulated and sent into the Prez for approval, they should be posted soon, around 270 archers this year and some good scores


This stinks, what a travesty......... how could you take so long :wink:

Thanks for all your work Sean, on co-ordinating both indoor Provincial Championships this year :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Sean.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The preliminary's are here. :darkbeer:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

If male compound was scoring inner 10's...how does someone shoot only 25 X's and end up with a 280? 

I mean...that's a minimum 35 down..right?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

That thought crossed my mind too...?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????? for baldini*

Could some one please check master traditional and tell me if it is possible to have the first place guy shoot only 1 x and so onand so on 12 9`s compared to 23 9`s and still have a score 30 points higher than myself I don`t think I shot 20 5`s or so just wondering thanks ??????


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

There are a couple that we are looking into but what is posted is what was sent in to me.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*score verification*

Sean thanks just wondering if you get copies of score cards just in case of addition error or do you contact club and ask for score recount just wondering thanks in advance TED


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

The host club checks both set of scorecards and hands one the the archer and keeps one set until the validation date has passed, The card the club keeps is deemed correct as far as arrow values are concerned. I am going over a few of x-10-9 corrections but what is up is for the most part correct.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess I am bad at math... Dietmar has twelve 9's? and shot a 593??????? I believe the 593 but not the twelve 9's....

I think all scores and cards need to be checked before anything gets posted... something isn't right.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*scores*

Most of the mistakes seem to have the scores posted in the wrong columns. I think the final scores for the most part are o.k but xs have been posted in the 10 or nine column and such! Some just plain do not make sense at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

what it is, is that the host club didn't follow the intructions on the scorecard, they added columns together when it wasn't asked for. This is the main problem. The scorecard asked for the number of X-10-9 nothing more no need to think back on inner tens or outer tens becomming 9's etc just count them from the scorecard and put the number in the box. This procedure isn't any different than how the FCA Regionals are done and no different than last years indoors. It will get straightened out but the main score is correct. As well we a couple clubs not use the scroing template sent to them and this again cause me alot of unnecessry grief when importing to the main results sheet


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sean, when filling out the X-10-9 counts...it is my contention that an X is NOT included in the 10 count, even though the value is "10"

For example:

If I shoot 60 arrows...30 X's, and 30 outer 10's. I would record that as:

X's = 30
10's = 30
9's = 0

Is this correct? or is the 10 count 60?
Please, I get as confused as anyone reguarding this topic...Matt and I had this discussion last night at the shop.

Thanks


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*scoring!!*



ZarkSniper said:


> Sean, when filling out the X-10-9 counts...it is my contention that an X is NOT included in the 10 count, even though the value is "10"
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


An X is an X and a ten is a ten....
the nine is the nine.
If you shot 30 x you wouldn't have any large tens....or nines....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

ZarkSniper said:


> Sean, when filling out the X-10-9 counts...it is my contention that an X is NOT included in the 10 count, even though the value is "10"
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



you are correct this is what is asked for on the scorecard, this is needed to figure out the correct inner ten score. This is done so that all shooters weather scoring inner ten or not are scoring the same way, this is also used for tie breaks.

And yes OUTDOORS we do count X's as tens in the final tally

The second version with many of the changes are now sent to the Prez to update, We will make changes as we get them.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

daryl niekamp said:


> An X is an X and a ten is a ten....
> the nine is the nine.
> If you shot 30 x you wouldn't have any large tens....or nines....


Re read my post...I said if I shot *60* arrows


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Can't read!!!!*



ZarkSniper said:


> Re read my post...I said if I shot *60* arrows


Your right Jason.
I must of had a longer day then I thought.
Sorry bud.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

daryl niekamp said:


> Your right Jason.
> I must of had a longer day then I thought.
> Sorry bud.


We all have those:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Sean, when filling out the X-10-9 counts...it is my contention that an X is NOT included in the 10 count, even though the value is "10"
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Correct

For a grand total of 570.


----------

